
Jitsi Meet Electron 2.1 – With End-to-End Encryption - DerWOK
https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet-electron/releases/tag/v2.1.0
======
DerWOK
Though they call the End-to-End encryption feature still "beta", the release
2.1.0 is not beta.

WebRTC encryption was possible by upgrading to Chrome 83 embedded in Electron.
User may switch on/off encryption via menu.

More details from behind the scene here:
[https://jitsi.org/blog/e2ee/](https://jitsi.org/blog/e2ee/)

